

Using IronCache as a Persistent Key Value Store for Real-time Chat - treeder
http://blog.iron.io/2012/09/guest-post-using-ironcache-as.html

======
jwatte
That is Doing It Wrong, which he'll see when he gets to scale. Real time chat
needs real-time systems. Too bad gTalk, Facebook Chat, AIM or MSN Messenger
aren't available on the market. The closest is ejabberd, which is nowhere near
perfect.

At least he moved away from a database, but the fact that he even considered
that means that he did no research up front.

~~~
jpsilvashy2
I'm not clear what you mean by realtime systems? It uses Server-Sent Events.
Real-time enough for me. The project was more for research and demonstration
purposes anyhow.

------
jpsilvashy2
I created this! thanks for posting guys, let me know what you think!

